

What are some Japanese Payment Gateways? - dmak

I&#x27;m looking for some payment gateways for a small business website in Japan. Are there any Stripe equivalents? I noticed WebPay.jp which seems like a clone of Stripe. There&#x27;s also Paypal, but Paypal is kind of clunky because it takes you to another website and I don&#x27;t think it is as recognized in Japan as a brand.
======
joewee
Here is a spreadsheet I made in 2009 comparing processors who can handle Yen
payments in Japan. It doesn't include Cybersource. We tried GMO, Worldpay and
Paypal. We eventually decided Cybersource was the easiest to deal with in
terms of API.

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvWgqGUbGJszdHB...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvWgqGUbGJszdHBYSElHaXhGNXh4WHpqaFBmNFFfaUE&usp=sharing)

------
joewee
I recommend cybersource Japan. Same API and documentation as the USA. Unless
you are fluent in Japanese and prepared to deal with arcane systems and
pricing structures, go with cybersource. I've tried three other providers,
still waiting for stripe Japan.

------
1331
The most popular payment gateway is GMO: [http://www.gmo-
pg.com/](http://www.gmo-pg.com/)

I am often told that PayPal is the only sensible option for small businesses,
however. I wish Stripe would come to Japan!

~~~
dmak
Do you know anything about Zeus?

------
staunch
You can use PayPal as a backend processor
[https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/paypal-payments-
pro](https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/paypal-payments-pro)

No need to redirect users.

~~~
jake_morrison
Except that you can't use Pro unless your company is in the US.

------
davyjones
Depends on your case but I would suggest choosing a payment processor that
enables conbini shiharai (payment at convenience stores like 7-11, Lawson,
etc.).

Do not underestimate the power of conbini. ;-)

~~~
dmak
Everyone loves the conbini!

